# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Rcuprer le plus grand Id d'une liste

## cyberbobby

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour rcuprer une info dans InfoPath 2010.

J'ai une liste Sharepoint (2010) (Projet) qui contient une colonne "Numro de Projet".
J'aimerais rcuprer dans un TextBox le plus grand Numro de Projet de la liste.

Je sais rcuprer tous les numros dans une combobox mais je ne parviens pas  filtrer sur le plus grand de cette liste.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?  Est-ce possible ???

Merci d'avance

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Pour raliser ceci, il suffit d'utiliser la fonction MAX.

Par exemple, insrez une zone d'expression pour tester que la mthode fonctionne.
Cliquer sur le bouton "fx" permettant de saisir une fonction,Tapez "max(NomChamp)", o NomChamp doit tre cherch  partir du bouton slecteur de champ (aller dans la source de donnes secondaire du formulaire et slectionner le champ id),Testez et le tour est jou.
Cordialement.

----------


## danakil45

Bonjour je sais que cette rponse a t donn il y a un moment,mais j'ai galement essay la fonction max par contre je la voudrai sur plusieurs champs de l'lement en cours pas sur tout les lments.

Je suis malheureusement bloqu, car aucun calcul n'est effectu.

Merci de me donner un lger coup de main svp.

----------


## billout rm

Pas de soucis, on est ici pour s'entraider.

Il suffit de sparer vos 2 champs par le caractre "|" (sur la touche 6 de votre PC).
Par exemple : max(champ1|champ2)

J'ai test et cela marche sans soucis.

N'hsitez pas si vous rencontrez un problme.

----------


## danakil45

Oh merci beaucoup cela faisait des jours que je restais bloqu.

Passe une agrable journe et merci encore.

----------

